# ET200SP Gebäudeautomatisierung



## Relictus (10 November 2021)

Hallo liebes Forum,

Ich nutze kurz das Thema, da es mein erster Beitrag überhaupt auf dieser Plattform ist, um mich kurz vorzustellen.

Ich komme ursprünglich aus dem E-Bereich Bergbau, habe dann meinen Meister gemacht und studiert und aktuell arbeite im Projektgeschäft eines Amerikanischen Großkonzerns. Programmierung war mal mehr und mal weniger Teil meiner Arbeiten -  Hauptsächlich Antriebstechnik und Signalanlagen.

Das Forum ist mir immer mal auf der Recherche von Fragen zu Programmierung aufgefallen. Nun habe ich eine Wohnung gekauft, welche ich mit einer ET200SP automatisieren möchte und mich gewundert, dass ich hier noch keinen aktuellen Beitrag zu dem Thema gefunden habe.

Die ET200SP wurde von mir wegen des kompakten und guten modularen Aufbaus gewählt. Der Preisunterschied zum Flakschiff von Siemens 1500er muss ich nicht erwähnen.

Ganz konkret haben sich im allgemeinen Planungsverlauf erstmal folgende Aufstellung und Fragen ergeben:

Benötigte Komponenten:
-Netzteil
-ET200SP 1510 1PN
-HMI beliebige Größe
-DI beliebige Größe
-DO beliebige Größe
-AI beliebige Größe
-AO beliebige Größe
-BaseUnits entsprechend benötigter Module
-Busabschlussmodul
-Ethernet Switch beliebige Größe

Fragen:

1. Stellantriebe für Heizkörper - Konzept Ansteuerung und Verdrahtung
2. Dimmen von Leuchtmitteln - Konzept
3. Stellantriebe für Rolladen - Konzept Ansteuerung und Verdrahtung
4. Visualisierung/Steuerung über VPN Tunnel via Smartphone - Konzept
5. Alternative zu Leuchten über 230V Relais schalten


Ich bin gespannt über euren Input zu dem Thema! Gerne können Möglichkeiten und Alternativen sowie Komponenten aufgezeigt und empfohlen werden.

Viele Grüße und ein herzliches Glückauf!
Relictus


----------



## Timbo (10 November 2021)

Hallo Relictus,

darf ich dich mal vorsichtig fragen warum du das überhaupt mit einer Siemens SPS realisierne möchtest?
Versteh das nicht falsch, ich programmiere auch in der Siemens Welt, aber für die Haus Automatisierung wäre es wirklich nicht meine erste Wahl.
Da fallen mir spontan eher folgende Systeme ein:
Loxon
KNX
Wago wenn es sein muss.

Gruß Timbo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2021)

Ich ergänze mal…
6. Beschaffung der Komponenten

Das ist zur Zeit und bis Mitte nächsten Jahres nicht möglich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 November 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> 6. Beschaffung der Komponenten


Genau, da gehts schon los.

Ich arbeite mein Berufsleben lang mit Siemens SPS aber im Privathaus/Wohnung hat das nichts verloren. Wenn ich eine Immobilie kaufen möchte und sehe dass da irgendeine SPS verbaut ist dann wäre das ein KO Kriterium.

Es gibt dafür deutlich besser geeignete, wartbare und ausfallsichere Systeme für weniger Geld...


----------



## Relictus (10 November 2021)

Deine Meinung möchte ich gerne hören. Welche ausfallsicheren Systeme für weniger Geld würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## escride1 (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Deine Meinung möchte ich gerne hören. Welche ausfallsicheren Systeme für weniger Geld würdest du empfehlen?


KNX, immerhin kann das alles was Du oben als Anforderungen und ist für die Hausautomatisierung entwickelt, nicht für eine Industriemaschine.

Als Visualisierung dienen dann kostenfreie, leicht auf einem PC installierbare Visualisierungen wie openHab oder eDomi, um nur die beiden zu nennen mit denen ich mich auseinandergesetzt habe und gut finde. Beide haben die Möglichkeit als Server zu arbeiten um Zeitprogramme, spezielle Szenen, zusätzliche Einbindung anderer Geräte zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 November 2021)

ET200SP ist die schlechte Wahl.
Da bist du voll in der Versionshölle von Siemens gefangen.
Wenn du unbedingt eine SPS willst, dann nimm Wago.

Ansonsten auch von mir die klare Empfehlung zu KNX


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine Wohnung gekauft, welche ich mit einer ET200SP automatisieren möchte und mich gewundert, dass ich hier noch keinen aktuellen Beitrag zu dem Thema gefunden habe.


Du hast weder gesucht, noch kurz im Unterforum nachgesehen - denn in der Übersicht, steht ein aktueller Thread genau zu so einem Thema direkt unter deinem.
Automation SPS, Logo....


----------



## Relictus (11 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Du hast weder gesucht, noch kurz im Unterforum nachgesehen - denn in der Übersicht, steht ein aktueller Thread genau zu so einem Thema direkt unter deinem.
> Automation SPS, Logo....




Hallo GLT. Deine Feststellung kann ich nicht teilen. Ich frage explizit nach der Automatisierung mit einer ET200SP und nicht wie in deinem verlinkten Beitrag mit einer S7-1515. 
Vielleicht kannst du dich dennoch in das Thema sinnvoll beibringen.


----------



## escride1 (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dich dennoch in das Thema sinnvoll beibringen.


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Ich frage explizit nach der Automatisierung mit einer ET200SP


Und deshalb ist die Situation, ob eine SPS überhaupt der richtige Ansatz ist, natürlich eine komplett andere?

Na dann viel Erfolg - ich bin hier raus.


----------



## rlw (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dich dennoch in das Thema sinnvoll beibringen.


Hört, hört.

Das einzige sinnvolle ist : keine Siemens SPS im Haus einsetzen.


----------



## Ludewig (11 November 2021)

@ #12 
+1


----------



## ducati (11 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> Das einzige sinnvolle ist : keine Siemens SPS im Haus einsetzen.


Ich würd das sogar noch erweitern. Generell würd ich die Gebäudeautomatisierung nur so weit treiben, wie der normale Elektriker und Heizungsbauer um die Ecke das sinnvoll über viele Jahre händeln kann.

Zum lernen/spielen bzw. als eigenes Hobby kann man viel machen, aber wie oben schon geschrieben, sollte das im Falle eines Hausverkaufs einigermaßen einfach rückzubauen sein.

gruß.


----------



## Relictus (11 November 2021)

@GLT 
Das sollte kein direkter Angriff auf dich sein. Mir direkt zu unterstellen die SuFu nicht genutzt zu haben und auf "gleichwertige" Themen zu verweisen halte ich für nicht zielführend. 


Die Mehrheit tendiert wohl zur normalen Elektroinstallation ohne SPS. Bezüglich Wartung kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, aber es gibt doch Backup Möglichkeiten für den Fall eines Totalausfalls.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit tendiert wohl zur normalen Elektroinstallation ohne SPS.


Nein, wir tendieren eher zu einem geeigneten System. Dir wurden ja schon einige genannt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Bezüglich Wartung kann ich das auch nachvollziehen, aber es gibt doch Backup Möglichkeiten für den Fall eines Totalausfalls.


Und wer führt später mal Änderungen durch, nehmen wir mal an du verkaufst die Wohnung?
Muss sich der Nachbesitzer dann eine TIA Lizenz kaufen? Oder der Elektriker um die Ecke?


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> auf "gleichwertige" Themen zu verweisen halte ich für nicht zielführend


Welche neue Erkenntnis soll sich denn in diesem Thread herausbilden?
Wo liegt der Sinn, das jetzt für jede CPU von BigS durchzukauen bzw. für jedes SPS-Fabrikat, dass nicht speziell im GA-Bereich üblich ist?



Relictus schrieb:


> Das sollte kein direkter Angriff auf dich sein.


Alles gut - so habe ich das auch nicht aufgefasst.
Ich sehe halt keinen Sinn darin, hier nochmal das selbe reinzukopieren, was ich ohnehin schon geschrieben habe - denn was anderes gibt es imho im Allgemeinen dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Relictus (11 November 2021)

Die ET200SP gibt es doch erst seit 8 Jahren und genau diese möchte ich auch für die Automatisierung einsetzen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich mich zunehmend verunsichert fühle durch eure Beiträge. 


KNX habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit. Die Software dafür ist doch ebenfalls nicht kostenlos oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Die Software dafür ist doch ebenfalls nicht kostenlos oder?


Kann man nicht pauschal beantworten.

Es gibt z.B. Systeme wie Busch Jäger Free Home, funktioniert wunderbar und die Software ( inkl. Updates )
ist dabei.


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Richtig, die ETS kostet. Schön für den Privatanwender, dass es inzwischen auch Versionen für den Häuslebauer gibt - hier Preisübersicht

Bedeutender Unterschied zur SPS-Lösung - KNX kann quasi jeder Elektriker u. diese halten auch eine ETS-Lizenz vor, im Gegensatz dazu findest Du den SPS-Techniker nicht gerade in jeder Ortschaft u. über die Std.-Preise brauchen wir nicht zu sprechen.

Die Komponenten sind üblicher Standard u. untereinander kompatibel u. austauschbar - herstellerübergreifend.


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt z.B. Systeme wie Busch Jäger Free Home


Ehrliche Meinung? Würd ich die Finger von lassen, genauso wie von eNet und anderen komischen Locken.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Ehrliche Meinung? Würd ich die Finger von lassen


Ich habe das FreeHome System und bin zufrieden. Läuft jetzt 5 Jahre ohne jeglichen Ausfall, war preislich gut.
Es kann natürlich sein, das es bessere Systeme gibt für ähnliche Preise. Ich finde es auf jeden Fall gut.


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Im Endeffekt wird da die Technik verwendet, die auch bei KNX zum Einsatz kommt (also kein Wunder, dass es läuft) - nur sind diese Geräte nicht in einem echten KNX-System zu gebrauchen. Man macht sich somit komplett Herstellerabhängig, partizipiert nicht an den technischen Möglichkeiten, Innovationen u. monetären Einsparmöglichkeiten.

Wir haben solche Lösungen schon mehrfach mit echten KNX-Anlagen kalkuliert - günstiger waren diese "Systeme" am Schluss nie, wobei die Möglichkeiten stets eingeschränkter waren.

Meine KNX-Anlagen von vor 30 Jahren (da hieß es noch Instabus), laufen heute noch u. sind auch mit den aktuellsten Produkten irgendwelcher Hersteller der ganzen Welt erweiterbar, d.h. Hersteller X hat kein gewünschtes Gerät, dann nehm ich halt das von Hersteller Y (gilt auch für den Preis).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2021)

Wenn jemand seine Hausautomation mit einer SPS umsetzt, und dementsprechend alle Schalter, Beleuchtungen usw. in einen Schaltschrank zieht um das von der SPS aus schalten zu können, dann besteht doch auch problemlos die Möglichkeit den ganzen SPS Krams rauszuwerfen, und das mit ein paar Eltakos manuell zu verdrahten. Wenn für jemanden eine SPS im Haus wertmindernd sein sollte, dann kann man das doch für 100 Euro wieder auf klassisch umrüsten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn für jemanden eine SPS im Haus wertmindernd sein sollte, dann kann man das doch für 100 Euro wieder auf klassisch umrüsten.


Wenn man nach Jahren denn noch nachvollziehen kann, welcher Draht kommt von wo und wo geht er hin.
Und letztendlich ist es doch verpfuscht.
Wer will sich das antun? Ich vielleicht aber nur mit deutlichem Abschlag vom Kaufpreis.


----------



## GLT (11 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn für jemanden eine SPS im Haus wertmindernd sein sollte, dann kann man das doch für 100 Euro wieder auf klassisch umrüsten.


Nachdem er den Kaufpreis erstmal um mehrere Tausend Euro wegen E-Sanierungsfall gemindert hat


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Nachdem er den Kaufpreis erstmal um mehrere Tausend Euro wegen E-Sanierungsfall gemindert hat


Euch ist doch auch klar das es mit 100€ nicht getan ist.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 November 2021)

Alles Geschmackssache. Ich würde mir auch keine KNX-Butze mit 5 Raspberry Pi's im Haus kaufen. Das bekommst du nicht so einfach raus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Alles Geschmackssache. Ich würde mir auch keine KNX-Butze mit 5 Raspberry Pi's im Haus kaufen. Das bekommst du nicht so einfach raus.


Ja, letztendlich bleibt es Geschmackssache. Das wichtigste wird wohl sein alles an Verdrahtung / Funktion sehr gut zu dokumentieren und gleich so vorzubereiten das man auch wieder einfach umrüsten kann.


----------



## ducati (12 November 2021)

Ich hab im Keller Lichtschalter und Steckdosen die sind gefühlt 100 Jahre alt und funktionieren immer noch. Also Licht geht an und Strom kommt raus.
Ich kann den Hype um Smarthome eh nicht verstehen. Das meiste ist doch Spielerei. Und wenn es nicht gut gemacht ist, verzweifelt jeder Besuch den man mal eingeladen hat...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 November 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn für jemanden eine SPS im Haus wertmindernd sein sollte, dann kann man das doch für 100 Euro wieder auf klassisch umrüsten.


Wir können es vielleicht in Eigenregie wieder umbauen. Aber was kostet es wenn jemand ohne Fachkenntnisse das umrüsten muss
weil irgendein defekt vorliegt. Er muss einen Elektriker kommen lassen, wenn man dann nicht mehr alles nachverfolgen kann und einen Großteil
erneuern muss, was kostet dass dann ( bei einem aktuellen Stundenlohn von ca. 60€ + Material + Wartezeiten von ca. 6 Monaten bis jemand kommt ).

Bei einem geeigneten System hat man diese Probleme nicht in dem Umfang. Beispiel mein System ( BuschJäger ). Ich schalte die zentrale Steuerung im Keller ab => ich kann immer noch jedes Licht / Rolladen usw. bedienen. Auch ohne Steuerung und bei einem Busausfall...
Nur die programmierten Verknüpfungen gehen halt nicht mehr.

Möchte ich das System rausschmeißen, dann baue ich einfach die Steuerung im Keller raus und das war es dann. Die lokalen KNX Licht/Dimm/Rolladenaktoren kann ich im StandAlone Betrieb weiterlaufen lassen. Fällt dann einmal einer aus, dann kann ich ihn gehen einen Standard Dimmer/Rolladenschalter
tauschen...


Es ist meiner Meinung also nicht egal, ob man eine SPS nimmt oder ein KNX System ( o.ä. ).


----------



## Wuslon (12 November 2021)

Nebenbei bemerkt: Siemens bietet für Gebäudeautomation eine eigene Produktreihe, die sich deutlich einfacher mit KNX verheiraten lässt als die Industrieschiene. Wird allerdings eher im Bereich von großen Gebäuden eingesetzt, weil vergleichsweise teuer.

KNX hat im Heimbereich den unschlagbaren Vorteil, dass man Sensoren, Bedienelemente und Aktoren von einer Vielzahl verschiedener Hersteller nahezu beliebig miteinander kombinieren kann. Was das Ganze preislich attraktiv macht. Dazu kommt noch, dass es eine große Gemeinde gibt, die sich um KNX-OpenSource-Lösungen z.B. mit Arduino oder Raspberry Pi kümmert.

Viele Grüße
Zini


----------



## Weschi (15 Dezember 2021)

KNX ist natürlich eine tolle Lösung , aber auch keine billige. Falls man eh Siemens Komponenten zu Hause rumfliegen hat , spricht doch nichts dagegen das mit Siemens zu machen. KNX Anbindungen gibt es für Siemens schließlich auch.

Ich habe meinem Haus eine 314 gegönnt. 

Lichtsteuerung mit Beckhoff / Dimmer Klemme (KL2751)
Jalousiesteuerung mit 2 Kanal Triac Klemmen von Beckhoff (2722)
Taster habe ich alle direkt in die Verteilung gezogen ( Jung Sensortaster 2,4 und 8 Fach) , zusätzlich liegt in jeder Dose noch ein Buskabel. Falls ich doch mal umrüsten sollte.
Auch kann man gut die Dimmermodule von Eltako nutzen. Diese kannst Du mit einem 24V Signal ansteuern.
Visi habe ich über den Webserver realisiert .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Dezember 2021)

Relictus schrieb:


> Die ET200SP gibt es doch erst seit 8 Jahren und genau diese möchte ich auch für die Automatisierung einsetzen. Ich muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich mich zunehmend verunsichert fühle durch eure Beiträge...



.. Was ich etwas schade finde. Die S7 wird mittlerweile vielfach in der Haustechnik eingesetzt. Vielleicht weniger im Heim-Bereich, aber in Schulen, Krankenhäusern, Bürogebäuden, Rechenzentren etc. schon. Bei mir im Haus gibt es noch die guten alten Lichtschalter und eine Kesselregelung von Vissman aus dem letzten Jahrhundert. Aber wenn ich etwas daran ändern sollte, dann fiele meine Wahl ebenfalls auf die ET200SP. Warum? Weil ich nichts anderes kann .


----------



## Timbo (16 Dezember 2021)

Hallo Relictus,



hast du dir mittlerweile eine Meinung gebildet?

Ich finde es schwierig mit einem so engen Korsett an die Sache dran zu gehen.



Meine Empfehlung an dich ist folgende:



liste so detailliert wie möglich die folgenden Punkte auf:


Welche Aktoren möchte ich automatisieren
Lampen
dimmen
Farben

Heizung
Rollo
...

Welche Sensoren möchte ich nutzen
Taster
Bewegungsmelder
Temperatursensoren
Wettersensoren
Helligkeitssensor

Möchtest du eine Visu
möchtest du einen fernzugriff
welchen Preisrahmen willst du nicht überschreiten
Wenn du das für dich erstellt hast kannst du noch einmal neu anfangen nach geeigneten Komponenten zu gucken.



Dabei würde ich die folgenden Punkte betrachten:


Verfügbarkeit
Skalierbarkeit
Lokale Unterstützung eines Fachmann
Stunden Satz des Fachmann


Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dir beruflich aussieht, aber normalerweise funktioniert die Automatisierung irgendwann reibungslos. Nur einen Tag nach Abreise zu einer Inbetriebnahme oder ähnliches geht etwas nicht mehr.


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die S7 wird mittlerweile vielfach in der Haustechnik eingesetzt. Vielleicht weniger im Heim-Bereich, aber in Schulen, Krankenhäusern, Bürogebäuden, Rechenzentren etc. schon.


Üblicherweise werden solche Anlagen als BACnet-Systeme ausgeschrieben - wer da auf Siemens setzt, nimmt Desigo PXC (auch S7-Technik drin), aber nicht die "normale". Auf S7 basierend war/ist SiclimatX - das hatte aber früher schon so seine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Üblicherweise ...


Jaja . Unüblicherweise besteht der ein oder andere Kunde auf eine "richtige" S7.


----------



## dekuika (18 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab im Keller Lichtschalter und Steckdosen die sind gefühlt 100 Jahre alt und funktionieren immer noch. Also Licht geht an und Strom kommt raus.
> Ich kann den Hype um Smarthome eh nicht verstehen. Das meiste ist doch Spielerei. Und wenn es nicht gut gemacht ist, verzweifelt jeder Besuch den man mal eingeladen hat...


Das modernste was ich verbaut habe, ist ein elektronisches Zahlenschloss.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> Auf S7 basierend war/ist SiclimatX - das hatte aber früher schon so seine Schwierigkeiten.


Du sprichst das böse Wort aus  
SiclimatX hatten wir früher auch im Einsatz ... sogar noch mit den angepassten 115U und OPs.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2021)

Meine Meinung zu Siemens S7 in einem privaten Smarthome:
"Geschenkt ist noch zu teuer"
Bei Siemens landet man aktuell in der Firmware und TIA-Versionshölle.
Neue Baugruppen werden von alten TIA-Versionen nicht unterstützt und anders rum.
Verglichen mit der ET200S ist die ET200SP - meiner Meinung nach - ein Rückschritt.


----------



## ThomasLevering (29 Dezember 2021)

Für E/A würde ich die im Haus auch nicht nehmen. Und als CPU war mir die ET200SP auch im Corona Anfang noch zu teuer.

So habe ich es gemacht:
Renovierung mit komplett entkerung, Kfw/Bafa
Im Haus alles mit KNX
Alle Schalter Mdt Glastater 4/8Fach mit Temperatursensor
In jeden Raum min. ein 5x als Zuleitung. Dauer/Lampe/Schaltbare Steckdose
Rolladen alle einzeln. 5x Auf/Ab und davon eine Geschaltete Steckdose in der Leibung.
Nur Schaltaktoren, keine Dimmer
Heizungsaktoren als Spannungsfrei offen (die sind immer auf, Hydraulischer abgleich, Standbyverbrauch)
Heizung mit Modbus TCP Nibe1155PC
Wechselrichter mit Modbus TCP Sma
Zum Licht Dimmen habe ich Ikea Trådfri genommen. Ein/Aus mache ich über KNX. Dimmen per App oder Alexa

Alles Funktioniert für sich auch ohne SPS/Internet
Zusätzlich habe ich aber eine SPS.
Damit kennt man sich aus, andere würden vielleicht einen Raspberry nehmen…
Betriebssicherer war für mich die SPS

Aus Kostengründen ist es nur eine S7-1200 geworden. Im Vergleich zu ET200SP oder 1500er ist die doch wohl Lahm. Reicht aber.
Heizung/PV/Stromzähler per Modbus TCP
Die 70% weich geht per Modbus zum WR
Die Heizung wird vorrangig betrieben wenn PV Strom da ist.
Alles vom KNX bekomme ich per IP Router
Und kann auch alles von der SPS Schreiben.
Oder von KNX kann aus der SPS gelesen werden.
Die KNX Schnittstelle habe ich für die 1200er selber geschrieben. Da ist jetzt der Knackpunkt, die 1200er kann kein Multicast empfangen, aber Senden. Ich habe einen alten Router von Mikrotik als Switch, hier Portweiterleitung von Multicast auf Unicast. Klappt. Bei der 1500er/ET200SP geht das direkt ohne umweg.

Weil bei der Arbeit auch eine Verbindung SPS zu KNX benötigt wurde, habe ich ein kleines Import Programm geschrieben. In der KNX Software die Gruppenadressen als Esf Exportieren öffnen und eine SCL Quelle generieren mit DB und FC
In der SPS ist dann ein DB mit 3Stufigem Struct mit gleicher Bezeichnung wie in der ETS
Schreiben von der SPS per FC mit Gruppenadresse und Wert
Im Generierten FC mache ich ein Case Gruppenadresse of .. das läuft schnell in der CPU ohne Schleifen

Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich mal eine gekaufte KNX Software von Siemens für eine 315. Das war über einen TCP Tunnel und lieft sehr schlecht beim Senden. Und sehr umständlich einzurichten.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Dezember 2021)

ThomasLevering schrieb:


> Alles Funktioniert für sich auch ohne SPS/Internet
> Zusätzlich habe ich aber eine SPS.
> Damit kennt man sich aus, andere würden vielleicht einen Raspberry nehmen…
> Betriebssicherer war für mich die SPS



Würde ich heute nochmal modernisieren, dann würde ich sogar auf die SPS verzichten.
Mein Raspberry mit ioBroker läuft stabil. Seit Jahren keinerlei Probleme.
Gerade Dinge wie die Einbindung von PV, Wallbox, Multimedia, Telegram, usw. geht mit ioBroker (oder vergleichbaren Lösungen) deutlich einfacher als mit einer SPS.


----------



## ThomasLevering (29 Dezember 2021)

Das gute, wenn man keine E/A an der SPS hat kann man nach belieben Zwischen den Systemen wechseln. Oder kombinieren.


----------



## Feuerreiter (4 Februar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich ergänze mal…
> 6. Beschaffung der Komponenten
> 
> Das ist zur Zeit und bis Mitte nächsten Jahres nicht möglich.


Wir warten aktuell 9 Monate auf ein 1200er Comfort. ET200SP (1510) Lieferzeit 3-6 Monate. Die komplette Automatisierung bleibt derzeit auf der Strecke...


----------

